
Pair (YC W12) raises $4.2M round of funding - jammur
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/01/yuri-milner-dave-morin-sv-angel-crunchfund-and-more-hook-up-pair-with-4-2m/
======
mishmax
Can someone explain the opportunity in Pair? I tried it for a few days with my
wife. Cool concept and thumb kiss was cute but we later reverted to iMessage
just cause its more convenient and accessible. What 'pain point' does pair
solve?

~~~
chime
My wife and I use Pair almost daily since I first saw the post on HN. I think
it has to do with Pair feeling like our private chat (though I know nothing
server-based really is). iMessage is what I use to talk to everyone. Whatsapp
is what I use to talk to everyone outside US. Pair is just for my wife. Both
of us have stressful work-lives so sending cute drawings over pair is a
welcome break. We were so excited on Tuesday when we thumb-kissed for the
first time while not being on the same sofa.

I don't think of Pair as a communication app. I think of it as our time
together when we're far apart. iMessage is gathering around the water cooler.
Pair is pillow-talk in the bedroom. I know it's not a rational or testable
statement but it "feels" private and personal. And emotions are a big deal
when you're talking about apps and Pair seems to have got it right.

* above statements not sponsored by Pair, just a happy user :)

~~~
why-el
I am considering a move towards Pair myself. I am away from my girlfriend for
the next five months or so and up to now we are only using Facebook messages,
and I have growing concerns over privacy (Not that a move to Pair will solve
them). But what is pushing me most towards Pair is that sometimes I go to
Facebook just to message my girlfriend and it sort of drag me towards
answering other messages and notifications and so on. Having an app just for
your significant other is a huge plus.

~~~
chime
> Having an app just for your significant other is a huge plus.

I couldn't have said it better.

~~~
why-el
I am pretty sure I was going for a 'for you and your partner' there. Not sure
where that you want. Glad it's entertaining.

~~~
chime
I was agreeing with you, in fact, complimenting you.

~~~
why-el
Yeah sorry. I was a bit sleep deprived there so my English as a second
language tool set failed me. ;)

------
nhangen
I think this goes to show how valuable being part of YC is. Were any other app
like this to try and raise money outside of that circle, I think it would be
difficult. Not to say Pair and its team isn't deserving, but 4.2 is a lot of
cash.

I'm sure the YC team and Pair would say that it's more than just a mobile app
though, which makes me curious...what do investors want to see when funding an
app like this? Where is the distinction between something like Camera+, which
is profitable but probably not fundable, and something like this or Instagram?

------
ssx
I don't get the value add here and why its fundable. I'm sure its useful, but
will it become ubiquitous? I doubt it. So it seems like the VC's are trying to
have another Instagram hit.

But that's a VC's job. To take risks and hope for the next big thing. I don't
see it here. Maybe this team, but not this idea.

~~~
craigmoore
Seems like a niche product, but I reckon it's got huge potential. People are
vain. This lets someone else make you feel good 24/7. I think $4.2m is going
to get this into a lot of pockets.

------
andrewcross
Some of the hardest working founders I know. Fully deserved.

------
davmar
great job guys!

now allow me to overstep my bounds: your trypair.com site is nearly impossible
to read.

here, i made a few changes: <http://i.imgur.com/REGrI.jpg>

i'll send the psd if you want. it's just 10 minutes of mods without much
effort, but i think this should be easier to read.

~~~
flyt
If you're good at something never do it for free.

~~~
dansingerman
There goes the freemium business model...

------
wikkiwa
This discriminates against love triangles.

~~~
karanbhangui
Gotta read to the end: <http://trytrio.com/>

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
I through it was real until I read "Coming soon to Windows Phone and MS-DOS"
... there must be something wrong with me.

------
zdw
Seeing as pair.com has been around as a very popular/huge web host since the
mid 90's, they're never going to get their titular domain...

~~~
rdl
As they're an iPhone app, it doesn't really matter -- Pair web hosting (an
awesome FreeBSD based hosting provider on the east coast, I first used them in
the late 1990s) doesn't have any apps in the app store as far as I can tell.

------
StavrosRougas
First movers in a space they have somewhat created. Would have loved it a
couple of years ago.

Lots of potential in related verticles. Let the copy cats begin.

~~~
0xDECAFFEE
Working on it.

~~~
tbundy
Pair for owners and pets?

~~~
debacle
Purr?

------
glennos
Props to the team. Haven't had a chance to try it yet (Android) but when I
enquired they got back to me so quickly and followed up as soon as pre-
registration was ready. Solid customer service!

------
pokoleo
Great to see a Velocity Venture Fund winner (Winter 2011), from the University
of Waterloo getting up there.

Congrats to the team - (come home to visit velocity!)

~~~
andrewcross
You sure the venture fund was around in 2011 Winter? Pretty sure it didn't
start until later.

------
artag
congrats guys! Its amazing how far you have come along in such a short amount
of time.

------
denismars
Well done guys

